# Tecumseh HM100 won't start when warm. Ive tried Everything...



## KDXFreestyle200 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a generac generator with a Tecumseh HM100 engine. It will start with half a pull when its cold and run beautifully...will not start when it is hot. Since, have replaced spark plug, magneto, carb, and done a compression test. It will hold 150 psi hot or cold,but I noticed anything under 60-80 it will bleed out. I am assuming that this is because it has a auto decompression. i can not figure this damn thing out for the life of me... Please help, Thanks, Jon

ps. I meant to post this in the 4 stroke forum....


----------

